# Kanye West Releases 1st Campaign AD



## Chains (Oct 12, 2020)

https://kanye2020.country/
Apparently he's on the ballot in a few states, including Minnesota. 
Unironically, what will be percentage of votes Kanye receives?


----------



## Axido (Oct 12, 2020)

Who cares? This election is gonna be a shitshow regardless.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 12, 2020)

Kind of late, isn't he?

Anyway, I haven't payed any attention to this guy, until I read he was campaigning, and still not that much now.

So, what timeline would this be if he actually had a chance and won?


----------



## Hexalform (Oct 12, 2020)

Basically just to sell merch


----------



## Lacius (Oct 12, 2020)

Hexalform said:


> Basically just to sell merch


And to take votes from Biden.


----------



## catlover007 (Oct 12, 2020)

Chains said:


> rapefugees


I feel guilty for laughing about this (because someone uses this word unironically, but because rape is not funny). Your very skewed view of Germany aside I agree @Axido post didn't contribute much to the discussion.

I think it's just the natural cycle continuing. Donald Trump was a semi famous TV personality, now he's president and set a precedent that Americans presidential elections which were already very show focussed need staff with experience in this area


----------



## slimbizzy (Oct 12, 2020)

this is literally a fancy money grab. nothing more nothing less.

i would bet money some dude wrote him a script to read.


----------



## orangy57 (Oct 12, 2020)

You'd really think that these elections would start setting a precedent for experience when running for office, but I guess not


----------



## seany1990 (Oct 12, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> this is literally a fancy money grab. nothing more nothing less.



No this isn't completely right, hes a useful tool for the GoP to take votes away from Biden. Similar (although funded by a different government) to how Jill Stein was propped up by the Russians to take votes from Hillary


----------



## slimbizzy (Oct 12, 2020)

seany1990 said:


> No this isn't completely right, hes a useful tool for the GoP to take votes away from Biden. Similar (although funded by a different government) to how Jill Stein was propped up by the Russians to take votes from Hillary


Well, i guess you're probably right about that.

although, i would assume money is being given FOR this in some way or fashion. idk man, either way i feel like majority of this is for the moola.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 14, 2020)

seany1990 said:


> Jill Stein was propped up by the Russians to take votes from Hillary


Someone has been watching too much MSNBC...


----------



## LumInvader (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Oct 14, 2020)

Kanye is asking people to write him in while simultaneously being listed as a VP for some third party in certain stays.
He’s going to be pulling votes no matter what.


----------

